# Addiction:



## froggy7777

I must truly confess that I have an addiction. You ask what is it. My wife of course. Absolutely to say; addicted to that sweet woman. As far as I'm concerned no other woman could come close to what I have. She has always been everything in a woman that a man could want; especially in sex. Of course, now in our final years, that has become a beautiful memory. Looking forward to spending Eternity with her. We still cuddle. She is still just as beautiful as the first time I laid eyes on her.


----------



## EleGirl

That's such a sweet post.


----------



## aine

Heartwarming post


----------



## Justsayin4897

Awwww wish my husband felt that way about me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsayin4897

Really very touching... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

